# DanKung Red 1632 Tubing



## Northerner

A very generous forum member sent me a sample of the new *DK Red 1632 *tubing to try out. Wow, this stuff is zippy with the new DK BB-pouch. A set of doubles were already rigged for 5 1/2" from frame to pouch. The little BB pouches measure 1/2" at the widest with a 1 7/8" length. My draw length with these tubes is 31"-32". This set-up zips .177cal BBs at 270fps and 1/4" steel at 245fps. The draw weight is almost nothing. This rig will be perfect for turning a pop can into a cylindrical strainer. Thanks for the great tubes and pouches Ward!

The pic shows the 1632s mounted on my DK Black Palm Thunder. The pouches on the side show a .177cal BB and 1/4" steel in the pouches centering holes.

Cheers


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*... gotta luv 'cylindrical strainers' *


----------



## KawKan

Don't put that chrony away before you try some 3/8-inch steel!

Please!

Pretty please!

I've been quite impressed with the 16/32 and 3/8s configured as full loops for a traditional anchor and psuedo-tapered for butterfly.

Thanks for the report!

Thanks to MonkeyNips for being such a stand-up guy!


----------



## oldmiser

*Yeah great set up..you can do 3/8" & 7/16" steel as well.....I have found 5/16" steel to be ideal...I shoot the same set up for Red 1632*

*Thanks for sharing your view on this...*

*Oldmiser*


----------



## Northerner

Okay, I now think these skinny tubes are way overpowered for .177cal BBs. They shoot fast but I could probably do just as well with a pseudo-taper instead of full loops at 5 1/2". When writing the above posting I did a dyslexic thing with the 1/4" speed test. Update below.

I tested the red 1632 with more ammo variety. I was again drawing to 32" (580% stretch). The draw was anchored for a second and released. I did not "speed shoot" by pulling through the anchor point. Speed shooting gives a bit higher numbers. I had a bit of frame flip but not exaggerated for higher numbers. These numbers are almost hard to believe. Each ammo weight was tested about 10 times to eliminate any chance of errors.

.177cal BB (5 gr) - 270 fps

1/4" steel (16 gr) - 256 fps

5/16" steel (32 gr) - 232 fps

3/8" steel (54 gr) - 202 fps


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Thanks for the informative testing.*

*The problem with 1632 pseudos & singles is that the ability to lob heavier ammo falls off fast. For several reasons, I'm OK with just 4.5 & 6mm but I'm def in the minority.*

*Philosophically, I really like the clean simplicity of six inch active and one inch loops and I accept the limitations. It's all good. *


----------



## Northerner

I'm guessing that the 5 1/2" full loops wouldn't last long with 580% stretch and ultra-light BBs. It's way overkill. Your 6+1 would be a better match for .177cal BBs. Watch the cylindrical strainers multiply!


----------



## mattwalt

Nice info. Hope I can find a local supplier for that size DK tube.


----------



## brucered

mattwalt said:


> Nice info. Hope I can find a local supplier for that size DK tube.


It's like $8 for 10m with free worldwide shipping when I looked. Not even worth leaving the house to drive and buy when it's that cheap.


----------



## NZ_Looper

Hello Every Body i've just pick up this classic hobby not long ago got myself two Dankung's loop slingshot "Black Ergonomic Pocket Thunder & PIXIU Slingshot", than think 1745 would be the best for both target shooting and hunting small games "Rabbits are Pest in New Zealand" with 3/8 Steel Ball, after i read 1632 are also sutiable for small game as well i am very confused now..lolz


----------



## KawKan

@NZ_Looper,

Confusion on hunting setups seems to be pretty common. BUT - there is a hunting section here on the forum with great information. Check that out.

Check around for the topic of matching ammunition with bands and tubes.

Most of us find 1745 to overpower 3/8s steel.

Good luck!


----------



## mattwalt

I find 1745 too heavy... 2040 or 1842 would be better.


----------



## brucered

I'm still waiting for my 1632 Red to come from Dankung. Ordered end of July, still not here.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

brucered said:


> I'm still waiting for my 1632 Red to come from Dankung. Ordered end of July, still not here.


It took mine just over 3 months to arrive here in BC. Some of that is the shipping speed and some of that is customs. I hope you don't have to wait that long though.


----------



## Cjw

brucered said:


> I'm still waiting for my 1632 Red to come from Dankung. Ordered end of July, still not here.


 That's why from now on I'm ordering from GZK. Less than a week to get delivered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Cjw said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 1632 Red to come from Dankung. Ordered end of July, still not here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why from now on I'm ordering from GZK. Less than a week to get delivered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lesson learned.

2 months later it showed up today after I was discussing it, but the Bonus Free 5m red 1632 were not included. There was some unmarked amber tubes, but no red.

I don't think I'll be buying from them again. The bonus Red 1632 was the only reason I ordered.


----------



## Cjw

brucered said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brucered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my 1632 Red to come from Dankung. Ordered end of July, still not here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why from now on I'm ordering from GZK. Less than a week to get delivered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> 2 months later it showed up today after I was discussing it, but the Bonus Free 5m red 1632 were not included. There was some unmarked amber tubes, but no red.
> 
> I don't think I'll be buying from them again. The bonus Red 1632 was the only reason I ordered.
Click to expand...

 Contact GZK I'm sure he can get you what ever you want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NZ_Looper

KawKan said:


> @NZ_Looper,
> 
> Confusion on hunting setups seems to be pretty common. BUT - there is a hunting section here on the forum with great information. Check that out.
> 
> Check around for the topic of matching ammunition with bands and tubes.
> 
> Most of us find 1745 to overpower 3/8s steel.
> 
> Good luck!


May i ask what it mean 1745 overpower 3/8s Steel Ball?


----------



## mattwalt

too much rubber can be slower than just enough. Balls can only 'ac accept' a certain amount of energy from the bands - its more draw length related than brute strength. Elastics work different to how you think. They rubber also requires energy to work - the more rubber the more eager itself takes - so less rubber actually performs better....

Also - if the power in the bands is way too much accuracy drops as the balls actually start curving.

Get some 2040 looped tubes and some 9.5mm steel. You'll be fine for rabbits - assuming you're responsible and only take head shots. Pseudo looped 1842 will be faster for about the same draw weight though.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Bruce - what a bummer. Canadian Customs torments you with extensive delays and then the order's messed up - 2 thumbs down. You've mentioned other problems when ordering from China - I think some of them may have it in for Canadians - send your stuff by carrier turtle or not at all ... as if waiting for sling mail wasn't aggravating enough! (Sonsabitches)*

*I waited 22 days - once, but usually my orders to the states take 12-14 days with free shipping - very reasonable.*

*GZK looks promising ... wonder about shipping charges and still a long customs holdup? What price reliability ... *


----------



## mattwalt

I received from DanKung in about a week to the UK. Bruce the 'offer' including the red was surpassed by a 2040 amber if I recall. Maybe you caught the order as it changed? Bummer though if you're expecting something to get something else -even if it was a free add-on (its half the reason for ordering in the first place).


----------



## NZ_Looper

mattwalt said:


> too much rubber can be slower than just enough. Balls can only 'ac accept' a certain amount of energy from the bands - its more draw length related than brute strength. Elastics work different to how you think. They rubber also requires energy to work - the more rubber the more eager itself takes - so less rubber actually performs better....
> 
> Also - if the power in the bands is way too much accuracy drops as the balls actually start curving.
> 
> Get some 2040 looped tubes and some 9.5mm steel. You'll be fine for rabbits - assuming you're responsible and only take head shots. Pseudo looped 1842 will be faster for about the same draw weight though.


Wow..Thank You for the info this is so much more to learn than meet the eyes, but i do have a very small draw lenght 28" so if i need to cut a loop of 2040 it would be very shot and going to be so haed to draw..


----------



## mattwalt

Actually - a little hint. Check out the SimpelShot description for their looped bands - I find it the most accurate (I have a 32" draw) and find their medium is perfect at like 210mm long. Tubes stretch I find realistically at 480% (vs 500%).

Yeah I also always assumed Newton's approach power in = power out. Which it does, but its not translated to a ball moving at hypersonic speed - the rubber steals the balance (Heat from friction, moving itself etc.).

A rule of thumb - you get handslap - its probably that your bands are too overpowered - extra energy in the bands has to go somewhere - it also destroys the tubes and the will fail much sooner (break at the pouch and look like rats have been gnawing on them.


----------



## Cjw

GZK ships DHL signature required so it gets to you a lot faster. I've ordered stuff on Monday and had it by Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

mattwalt said:


> I received from DanKung in about a week to the UK. Bruce the 'offer' including the red was surpassed by a 2040 amber if I recall. Maybe you caught the order as it changed? Bummer though if you're expecting something to get something else -even if it was a free add-on (its half the reason for ordering in the first place).


My cart showed the RED, never knew it changed. Either way, I'll end up using them.

I have contacted them to see what they have to say. I may take a break from China suppliers for a whike.


----------



## brucered

According to an email from Dankung, as well as the new site description.

The unmarked is amber 1632, the same performance as red 1632.


----------



## mattwalt

Think that disproves the fact that the 'Red' is some super-power rubber... Marketing ploy...


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Tim - Does the red 1632 perform any different than yellow 1632? I've
noticed that the red color fades quickly but actually the yellow fades also.
Fading doesn't seem to affect performance - I think it's oxidation. Is the
red a different blend or just color added?
Thank you.
WZ

Tim Lee (DANKUNG SPORTS)
Mar 11, 17:04 CST
Hi, exactly the same performance. Red is just color added

*Oxidation is more visible with the red, turning it to sort of a dark pink fairly quickly, but that doesn't seem to affect the performance. The amber also oxidizes but being a lighter color, it's not as noticeable. I use both, sometimes the red will give certain frames a visual plus. *


----------



## NZ_Looper

mattwalt said:


> too much rubber can be slower than just enough. Balls can only 'ac accept' a certain amount of energy from the bands - its more draw length related than brute strength. Elastics work different to how you think. They rubber also requires energy to work - the more rubber the more eager itself takes - so less rubber actually performs better....
> 
> Also - if the power in the bands is way too much accuracy drops as the balls actually start curving.
> 
> Get some 2040 looped tubes and some 9.5mm steel. You'll be fine for rabbits - assuming you're responsible and only take head shots. Pseudo looped 1842 will be faster for about the same draw weight though.


Yes ofcause Head Shot Kill is what i am aim for = Clean & Die Quick..


----------



## VAshooter

I've never tried tubes. It sounds complicated, I'm not sure I'm smart enough to use them. I just shoot 3/4 inch .030 " flat TBG or Simpleshot black about 6 inches long to accommodate my short 29 inch draw and give them long life.

I went over to the Simpleshot website and saw they have tube sets made up in a variety of lengths and a variety of tubes. Think I'll try some of the pre-made that they're selling and if I like them I can buy some bulk tube material.


----------



## mattwalt

I think they're simpler. No cutting widths - just cut to length and tie. They available in a list of pre-defined diameters/weights. Depending on attachment can be as simple as slot on. Are durable.

Simplshot's a great place to start.


----------



## VAshooter

Alfred E. Monkeynipples is helping me get started. Soon I'll be competent if not an expert.


----------

